# and its 1 2 3 4



## mysteryscribe (Apr 7, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea what the ancient aperture settings 1 2 3 4 might correspond to on a modern light meter.  thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm confused...:scratch:   Are those numbers from an old lightmeter or a lens?

If they're from a lightmeter they might refer to LV (or Light Values) of sorts, especially if the numbers go as high as 19 or 20.

If on a lens...  I dunno, I have never seen one like that.

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 8, 2006)

Its the aperture setting on the lens... kodak brown folders the very first ones.

No this is the aperture on a early, very early kodak brownie lens im looking at maybe buying.

I dont have one but take a look at this







APParently this system was even before the us system of aperture numbering.  More like a kodak scene type making system but I'm sure someone knows generally what they mean.  I have no experience with them.

I have a 150mm wallensak set of glass for an antique lens.  I'm looing for a shutter thought one of these might be intersting to have on an old camera.

While looking for a pick I found one of the next generation us f stops.  I think the corresponding might be f11 f16 f22 and f32  based simply on the next oldest shutter I could fine was marked us with those equalent makings.  Based on the 16 us = f16 rule of conversion.

If you happen to know more let me know...


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 8, 2006)

The only info I found is right here:

http://www.brownie-camera.com/tech.shtml

Hope it helps.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 8, 2006)

Measure the opening.  Focal length divided by aperture size = f/#.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 8, 2006)

now i just feel stupid.  I had that bookmarked for film sizes but never read the whole page.  Thanks thats what I thought from the first generation of us numbers they used.

I do appreciate your looking for me.  

And I dont have the lens yet so it wouldn't be possible to measure it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 8, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> now i just feel stupid. I had that bookmarked for film sizes but never read the whole page. Thanks thats what I thought from the first generation of us numbers they used.
> 
> I do appreciate your looking for me.
> 
> And I dont have the lens yet so it wouldn't be possible to measure it.


 
    You're welcome! That's why we're here, to help each other.


----------

